# Jackson or Telluride??



## lukelubchenco (May 10, 2008)

I hate to say it, but T-ride is suffering a bit. Scope the conditions up in Jackson and see what's going on there. The party in Telluride is always awesome, but Jackson could give up better skiing... Have fun!


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

There is really no great snow anywhere. 
Been a little over a month since i've been to Jackson but their listed mid-mountian totals are less than Steamboats (jackson's reported totals are always from the top of the Mtn). But it is steep and has rock.


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

Silverton unguided if the timing is right..... $$$ guided... affordable without.... sick terrain... probably the best snow in CO this year... its a viable alternative at least.


----------



## fella (Jul 29, 2008)

*Check the forecast!*

CAIC says snow is in store for the next couple weeks. 

If it snows, come to Telluride. Jackson is a sick spot, but if the snow is good, Telluride is worthy.

If you don't have a hookup, search MTN Buzz forums for a great deal on Telluride tix.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

I was at Jackson 2 weeks ago for a major storm cycle. The fresh snow and the hill were sick, but the locals weren't stoked on the underlying coverage and the lower elevation snow was pretty shitty. Targhee was good the next day with better coverage, but obviously the terrain isn't nearly as good. We had a blast at both hills and I don't regret hitting the less tracked snow at GT. Bridger was awful this past Saturday but ear to ear grins on sunday with 9". I'm sure yesterday and today were excellent as well. It's spring conditions on a slightly thin year, so it's a roll of the dice if you get refrozen corn, heated corn, or one of many late season dumps that won't stay good for more than 2 days. If you don't know your way around and have a beacon Bridger isn't worth it but Big Sky is great too, with different (still steep) terrain and typically more tree riding stashes than Bridgers Classic fall line ridge hikes.


----------



## stuntsheriff (Jun 3, 2009)

telluride.colorado is awesome.


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

Telluride has the three day pass for $100. Search on here for a thread about it.


----------

